# Benji & Storm visited my inbox this morning and had to share :D



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

The lovely Missye87 sent me some pictures and videos this morning  And because she has difficulty uploading them to the forums herself right now I said I would do it for her!

Benji and Storm received a package yesterday containing a new larger bed for the ever growing boys and some toys too. As you can see from the two video clip and pictures they went down well with these lovelies 

(For some reason only one of the video clips would upload Missye?)

[youtube_browser]lbGNE-EonPw[/youtube_browser]

And the pictures 










Look at those ears!














































I think you'll agree they are super duper cute


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for uploading them for me hun  Excuse the dirty nose, he had just eaten and he is slowly getting better at cleaning himself, so we are trying to encourage him to do it himself rather than me cleaning him like a toddler after every meal  It's just he gets so excited about food that he sticks his nose in it! I just make sure there isn't any food stuck in his nose and he can clean the gravy off himself 

They love their toys, I'm so glad they are as well made as they are, considering Storm's strength his kicker has held up really well. The boys REALLY loved the extra balls you popped in too, they are perfect and they love chasing them around! Benji took a flying jump when he sniffed the valerian, Storm seemed a bit reserved about it in the beginning but was soon rolling around like a tart dribbling all over it, and it hadn't come out of the plastic pouch yet! We took the toys away from them after a while, as I want to keep them special for them, but they ended up fighting over who was going to roll around with the black plastic bag as it smelt of catnip 
The bed is lovely especially with the new leather bottom! I was tempted to curl up myself on it! Storm doesn't seem keen at the moment on the sound the little balls make but Benji loves it and pounces on it before curling up  I'm hoping to get Storm used to lying on it during the weekend so he isn't nervous about the sound any more 
xxx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I think your little boys are wonderful and I'm very pleased they like their goodies. It was lovely to see the vids and pictures this morning to 

Give Benji's giant ears a tickle for me and Storms tummy a rub as well xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

sooooooo cute 

They are looking gorgeous!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mmm, gravy nose - I remember it well! 

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures, beautiful.x


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

the vid and pics are great, what a bonnie cat.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

mmmmmmm well as you all can see my attempt and posting the banner on my background did not work ahem silly me. 
i am a trier.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww beautiful pictures


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

A few more of the little monkeys arrived in my inbox 

More kicker goodness:



















And more bed loving 










Now this one I was told is Benji enjoying their new bed ...










Then along comes Storm and he shoves Benji off so he can have it to himself 










:001_wub:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are my babies and I'm dead proud of them!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Aww that video is wayy too cute :001_wub:


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't believe how similar Benji is to my Wolfie looks/colour wise....they could be twinnies!!! gorgeous kittys xx


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

nattymariax said:


> I can't believe how similar Benji is to my Wolfie looks/colour wise....they could be twinnies!!! gorgeous kittys xx


Can only hope he turns out as handsome as your Wolfie!!

On another note, went to bed and he was on his bed purring away, but the big chubby kitten has decided he wants my pillow and my attention simultaneously, I had better obey his masters wishes!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry have to post again, he has fallen asleep on his bed!!! As sad a I am that he doesn't want to sleep next to me I'm so happy that he has chosen to catch his zzzz's on his bed you made! Piccies will be taken


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

That's good to know! Hope you get lots of morning cuddles to make up for it :lol: Not too early mind


----------

